# Hello again.



## Orfin (Sep 26, 2016)

Have not looked at the forum for a while now and i left Mexico by the start of May.
Its July now and i am in the hills of Ecuador where it is colder than i like it. I will head down to the hot dry areas after July but the hills have the fresher air unless i find a small isolated town on the beach with good ocean breeze and not so humid hot.
Either way, it is just for the summer to escape the Mexican heat and then ready to come back to Mexico for the winter through to next year spring. Mexico is still it for me.
Riding the seasonal merry-go-round orbiting around my base in USA for short stops and then spend more time outside of there. I will eventually have to spend more time in USA but not until needed. So onward ho with the merry go round. Mexico is my winter choice though and the summer is up to whatever i come up with. Maybe even wander to an Indian ocean island one summer. 

Tamales are better in Ecuadoreace:, must be the corn used and other ingredients. 

Really cheap here on average but the same prices can be found in Mexico unless you are buying things like ecuador eggs which seem the same price as i get them in USA. Some things are more expensive here(maybe some prices are just my location) but i am adding up to less of a monthly budget than i did in Mexico before coming here. Rent is the real savings so far. 
Ecuador is nice and i stick to small towns like i did in Mexico. Fresher air is a must, diesel and petrol smoke can be a bit much in the cities. 
Will have to head to Peru for a bit because Ecuador does only 90 day tourist stay even though i have my round trip covering 135 days. So i will have to spend at least 45 days in Peru. Was in Peru 2013-2014 and lasted 4 months before leaving for being tired of the daily ups and downs in feeling good and bad, food, weather and pollution in the city. I have a better idea of where and what to avoid now. No amazon region for me this time. 
Mexico has been the easiest place on me so far after trying out central America for a year, Peru and even South east Asia all over the last 7 years. 
Looking forward to getting this trip over with so i can get back to Mexico for 180 day stay :smile:


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

It's not hot everywhere in Mexico in the summer. In the Central Highlands, it's the rainy season with pleasant temperatures most of the time, usually in the low seventies.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

We are in the central highlands and it was really cool yesterday all day.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

We are in the central highlands and just returned from our morning walk - under umbrellas. It is cool enough that I was thinking of lighting a fire. Guess I can't mow the lawn today


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

horseshoe846 said:


> We are in the central highlands and just returned from our morning walk - under umbrellas. It is cool enough that I was thinking of lighting a fire. Guess I can't mow the lawn today


Tell me about it, 12 days here since I mowed the grass and it is due but it is way too wet. Our new patio furniture showed up yesterday so we are enjoying the porch. Nice and cool here.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Zorro2017 said:


> Tell me about it, 12 days here since I mowed the grass and it is due but it is way too wet. Our new patio furniture showed up yesterday so we are enjoying the porch. Nice and cool here.


Since I moved to Mexico 10 years ago, I have neither mowed a lawn nor shoveled snow. I don't miss either.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I have not mowed the grass either ..we have gardeners who are very good at that.. ha ha..


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

I enjoy both gardening and mowing the lawn, I find it really relaxing and look forward to mowing.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

Zorro2017 said:


> I enjoy both gardening and mowing the lawn, I find it really relaxing and look forward to mowing.


Same here. It is good exercise. I have always mowed my own lawn. It takes me about 2 hours to mow the lawn. Perhaps another hour to weed whack. This time of year I really need to do it twice a week or it becomes really hard.

We do have a 3 man gardening crew come for 3 hours every other week. They work much more slowly than I do. I try to get the easy stuff myself and leave the tree trimming, wall clearing etc stuff for them. Since they were here last we have picked up 40 alameda shrubs and 25 areca palms that need to get in the ground. I'm leaving that for them...


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

I've never had a lawn to mow, I know, how un-American of me! I do enjoy taking care of my potted plants, right now there are a total of seven.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

Isla Verde said:


> I've never had a lawn to mow, I know, how un-American of me! I do enjoy taking care of my potted plants, right now there are a total of seven.


I'll bet it can be a challenge to keep potted plants happy in Mexico City. Sometimes it is hot. Other times it can be frigid cold. Hopefully you get a lot of sunlight.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

horseshoe846 said:


> I'll bet it can be a challenge to keep potted plants happy in Mexico City. Sometimes it is hot. Other times it can be frigid cold. Hopefully you get a lot of sunlight.


Not really. The only time I was a bit concerned about their well-being was a month ago, before the rains started in earnest. The long days of very strong sunshine did a couple of them in, and they stopped producing blooms. It never really gets frigidly cold, not even in the winter. I think the sunlight helps them get through the coldish nights of December and January sin problemas.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

horseshoe846 said:


> Same here. It is good exercise. I have always mowed my own lawn. It takes me about 2 hours to mow the lawn. Perhaps another hour to weed whack.


Yes, mow 15 minutes, drink an ice cold beer, mow 15 minutes....


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

Isla Verde said:


> I've never had a lawn to mow, I know, how un-American of me! I do enjoy taking care of my potted plants, right now there are a total of seven.


Well how about that? We have something in common after all.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Zorro2017 said:


> Well how about that? We have something in common after all.


----------



## izzenhood (Jun 8, 2013)

Orfin

Thanks for the interesting comparison of places where you have lived. My wife and I considered Ecuador, and there are places I enjoyed in Central America and Peru, but from what I've seen I agree that Mexico has a lot to offer. I for one would like to hear more about your adventures on this thread.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

Isla Verde said:


>


We tend to butt heads on our political views, put politics isn't everything.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Zorro2017 said:


> We tend to butt heads on our political views, put politics isn't everything.


Agreed!


----------

